# Sig Request



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

First off if I thought I could do a sweet sig Id try not to bug you guys but I suck at this stuff. 

IDK if you can GIF it but if not thats cool.



I would like a few fighters on there in priority order,

Nate Diaz (no offense Nick) If you can find the shot of him flipping off the world and subbing Pellegrino that would be sweet

Keith Jardine dropping chuck.

Mike swick fight stance or W/E.

Gina Carano she had some good kicks against Kedzie.

Jon Fitch any shot would work.

Id donate 10 bucks to the site for a supper sweet sig, I know people do them for free but I only have video of Carano and the quality is not that great anyway its here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM4_W93POTQ 
That or Id sponsor a lifetime membership for one person and donate it to the mods to give to a winner of a competition or W/E. 
Anyway let me know

Thanks, 
Slapshot

P.S. I started looking around the showroom and noticed a few people dont have memberships, If you dont have a lifetime membership and I pick your Sig Ill sponsor your membership, If you do have a lifetime membership Ill donate like I said.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Something like "Slapshot's Hotshots" or whatnot I like red but I like a lot of colors, I just want a tough Sig thats original so I dont want to dictate too much. 

Sorry for the lack of info /eek


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a "shot". Prob won't be the best, but w.e.










PS: If you do for some reason use this, and would still like to donate, I have two good members in mind.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ill do both if someone comes up with something that blows me away and they have yet to get membership Ill hook em up and all rock this thanks bud that was fast! 

PM me w/the members or whatever way you want to work it out.


----------

